# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Garden shed tie downs or anchors (no slab)

## TimberNut

i have to relocate a garden shed (4m x 3m) from our current house, to our new new one. It will only be up for about 6 months, and I won't be putting a slab down (as this is only temporary). My question is - without a slab the shed will be sitting on bare dirt/grass. How can I anchor it down so wind won't blow it over? 
Yes, I know a slab is the best solution, and once I build a new shed (BIG) on our property this one will be pulled down. It's only for garden stuff etc. I
'll just put a sheet of plastic down, with some old chipboard on top. This is what I did at the old house and it worked fine for what I need, but where the edges of the shed were, was some concrete I could use dynabolts to anchor the sides. In the new house, this same shed will sit over a grassed area, and I just need some way to hold it in place.  
I was thinking along the lines of 'ground screws' or something similar. 
Has anyone done this, and if so, where do you obtain suitable fixings?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Tent pegs. Proper ones rather than the the easy bend variety.

----------


## schembri92

I've used star pickets with tie wire to hold mine down. Had heaps of windy days and it's still there.  
Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## toooldforthis

put something heavy on the roof. 2x2 slabs for example. bricks. rocks.

----------


## TimberNut

I will have shelving on the inside, and one option is to bolt them to the walls, and when they are full of stuff, will increase downward load, but I was thinking more along the lines of anchoring the walls, in a temporary fashion, down to the ground. I guess loading the roof would help, but I'm not sure it'd be too asthetically pleasing to the neighbours!

----------


## johnc

Tent pegs are probably a bit light, star pickets and run a wire or rope over the top or into the corners or anchor bolts into some reasonable sized paving slabs. I'd probably lean towards star pickets myself, they can be dug out afterwards and there are probably a few different options of tying off to the shed including a bit of fencing wire to the base of the shed providing you can get the post up tight to the shed wall.

----------


## shauck

Just a thought, dig four corner holes, put shed in place, fill holes with concrete, place predrilled, flat bar steel sticking out (perhaps with a bent end into the concrete for further hold down strength). Then bolt to the shed. Overkill? Perhaps. Tidy tho.

----------


## greenhj

Measure for internal area, bash a star picket down in each corner with a quick timber rail screwed around 3 sides at ground level, build shed and bung a screw through the shed wall into the timber.

----------


## Brian7886

find a home for it and pour a slab mate. i just built a 63sqm garage at home but keeping the 3x3 for mower and lawn @@@@, paint, tiles, and other bits and pieces. youll thank hourself for containing the messy stuff to the small shed so the big 1 is neater

----------


## TimberNut

all great ideas, and yes, ultimately it'll end up on a slab, but due to impending (yet to be fully planned) house extensions, I'm yet to determine final position of the shed (hence no desire to pour a slab straight away). 
sounds like star pickets are the way to go for the interim.

----------

